
Apple Announces New Privacy Features - CapitalistCartr
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/23/technology/apple-announces-new-privacy-features.html
======
chmaynard
> Have you ever noticed how sluggish Macs feel compared to Apple’s mobile
> devices?

Not really. In a courtroom, this would be considered a leading question. It's
going to be interesting to see how pundits try to explain the advantage of
Apple Silicon to the general public, most of whom couldn't care less.

~~~
chmaynard
In case anyone actually read my previous comment:

I want to add that I believe there actually IS a compelling case for Apple
Silicon. But it's not performance, it's control and customization to make the
SOC more useful to current and future Apple customers. Apple Silicon will make
Apple's walled garden even better, especially for Mac users.

